# Car Lunging Forward When Stopped?



## dustin11 (Jun 6, 2014)

1990 Nissan Sentra XE. While the car is in drive and stopped with my foot on the brake, the idle increases and the car tries to jerk forward. After it does that, the idle returns to normal but only briefly and then it tries to lunge forward again. I'm thinking possible vacuum leak or possibly related to the vacuum hose?


----------

